# BMW E90 camshaft intake position sensor problems



## saskbmw (Jan 2, 2018)

So last month I started getting rumbling sounds at low idle speeds; it was fully driveable above 20kms but as long as I kept my foot on the pedal. I plugged in my scanner and got error codes for MAF (which I since cleaned) and P00012, camshaft position intake sensor- over retarded. Purchased a new camshaft intake sensor and now it tries to start but doesn't catch; put old non-Siemens original bMw one back in, same thing.

Only other thing I can think of, is that the car has been sitting for a month. This past couple weeks has been -30 celcius (-22 to -40 farenheit with wind). Could gas lines freeze?

Car ran before, just rough. Plugged computer back in, same error code for camshaft but MAF sensor error is gone.

Any help would be appreciated. My vehicle is a 2009 323 E90.

Thanks


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

No, gas doesn’t freeze at those temperatures. Is either cam position sensor Siemens? Rule of thumb is that any and all sensors need to be OEM. That is, made by the supplier to BMW.


----------



## saskbmw (Jan 2, 2018)

marcozandrini said:


> No, gas doesn't freeze at those temperatures. Is either cam position sensor Siemens? Rule of thumb is that any and all sensors need to be OEM. That is, made by the supplier to BMW.


I just wonder if I got moisture in the tank as the tank was near empty and I left the camshaft sensor out, with the hood closed and the protective ground covering of course still on the BMW>

Yes, the new sensor was a Siemens but I tried to put the old one back and same issue.

I wonder if there was a reason why there was no o-ring on the old sensor? I read on the Internet that you are supposed to hear a "click" when the sensor is back in place, but I didn't notice a click. I wonder if it is still too far out.

Should I try without the o-ring?


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

No. The o-ring prevents oil from seeping out. Check to see if the old o-ring isn’t in the hole.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

marcozandrini said:


> No. The o-ring prevents oil from seeping out. Check to see if the old o-ring isn't in the hole.


+1. When I replaced mine, I didn't notice the o-ring came off the old sensor when I removed the sensor. I had installed the new sensor on top of the old o-ring.


----------



## saskbmw (Jan 2, 2018)

marcozandrini said:


> No. The o-ring prevents oil from seeping out. Check to see if the old o-ring isn't in the hole.


You sure know your BMW's, that is exactly what the problem was, the O-Ring was stuck in still!

But my other problem is both the new (siemens) and old (bmw original) sensor do the exact same thing.

Does that mean it will be the Vanos solenoid?

My car rumbles in low/idle gear (the MAF sensor cleared after cleaning but camshaft intake retarded open still there.)


----------



## saskbmw (Jan 2, 2018)

So I took out the intake/exhaust vanos solenoids and sprayed them out with MAF sensor, ran some air thru them...

Need to buy some plumbers putty today to squirt around the o-ring, those babies are hard to slide back in and I am tired of scratching my hands trying.


----------



## saskbmw (Jan 2, 2018)

same problem folks.

any ideas what could be causing it now that i cleaned the solenoids and also replaced the camshaft intake sensor?

still rumbles in low idle.


----------



## saskbmw (Jan 2, 2018)

hey folks,

guess what!?? i got her going tonight after re-trying. one thing i noticed was the air inflow was loose and i tightened it back up. could have left it loose when i cleaned the MAF sensor.

after sealing the clamp with a 5/16 wrench, the problem went away.

one thing i noticed while playing with air intake was when the tube was off the throttle body, same problem happened that i thought was the camshaft intake sensor.

hopefully i can now drive 200kms to the bmw specialist. i live in a small town without a bmw mechanic which is why i never brought it there to begin with! get to avoid $600 towing fee now.

thanks all for your help


----------

